# I need help



## Constancechoate18 (Aug 18, 2017)

On my dogs testicles they are peeling like as if a human got a sunburn and is now peeling, they aren't red and in no pain ( that I know of) has anybody else experience this?


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Is he licking it a lot? Is it crusty? Could be an allergic reaction to something or infection, or parasites..or something else. 

The best is probably to get a vet to look at him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you had him out running in taller grass, or brambles? Not uncommon for it to happen, until the skin toughens up.


----------

